# Monk Robes



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knows where I could get a pattern of the traditional monk's robe like you see in movies. I have several patters of the generic robe but I am looking for one with the hood and cowl. I found a few places that have the out of print McCall's pattern (the one I would like to get) but they want $50-$80 for the pattern. Have thought about mixing and matching between patterns but not finding the right cowl and hood option.
Oh I might add that it need to be an adult size large to 2xL. Which makes it even harder to find.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont know if this will help you, but it is how I make my robes.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The reality is that the monks robes you see in the movies aren't really a traditional monk's robe. The traditional monk's robe didn't have a hood or cowl, it was made up of basically tubular sleeves and torso that were a generic fit, so you'd get huge openings where the sleeves met the torso, with a rather baggy fit on both the sleeves and torso, hence the use of a rope, thong, or piece of cloth to act as a belt. The sleeves didn't taper from a close fit at the shoulders to the big baggy fit we see in the movies. The robes were strictly utilitarian in their design. 
I have a friend that sews costumes professionally, I'll see if she has a pattern for the kind of robe you are looking for (the movie version). I can't see it being that exotic in design, it's basically a nightshirt with the baggy sleeves, the addition of the hood and the extended length (traditional ones basically came to about the shins) should be fairly simple to design, beyond that, it's a matter of what kind of special features you would want it to have. Maybe internal pockets for a wallet, a walkie talkie or ipod/cell phone, etc.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I found this on line, it's the Simplicity pattern 0555
It's going for $5
http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/pro...0555/supplies/craft_supplies/patterns/women_s


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I used the Pattern fontgeek found to make a Grim Reaper robe a couple of years ago and now I have to fight for the right to use it each year. We actually take turns wearing it around the haunt. I very much recommend this one.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I actually have the Simplicity pattern already but it is not quite what I am looking for. This is more of what I am looking for and the Simplicity pattern is a little to "flowy" and doesn't have the cowl. I am really thinking I am going to have to blend patterns in order to get the look that I want. It is just the hood and cowl that are giving me a hard time now.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Hoods and cowls were often a garment separate from the main robe. Get some cheap fabric to experiment with. For a circular cowl like on the green robe you picture, cut a circle about two feet in diameter. In the middle of it, cut a smaller hole that your head can fit through. That's your cowl part.

Make a hood--try using two squares about a foot big. Sew together on two sides (top and back). Sew the bottom of the hood to the neckhole in the cowl (you'll need to gather or pleat it to fit.

There's your hood and cowl. For the brown one with the point, use a big square for the cowl instead of a circle.


----------

